# Where do you store your props off season



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I find very little room to store my props in my small house. I actually use my friends extra garage space to store a couple larger props. I have to take the extra time before prop building to figure out how to modify it so it can be easily disassembled to limit its storage space.

Seriously, I can't be the only one with this problem. With all of the talented members in this forum making lots of props, with some of them being rather large and perhaps delicate, where do you find the space to store them?


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a small morgan building that is about half way full (have to leave room for the lawn mower, & doors to my jeep), 1 bedroom, 2 closets, attic, small part of backyard, behind work shop at my parents house, and the barn at parents house. I used to have a storage building but we moved and I couldn't afford it any more so I had to get rid of it. Once I get a better job, I will get another one. I was amazed how fast a 10' x 10' storage shed filled up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have a partially finished basement and crawl space, plus a small shed in the yard. Most of our stuff goes into large plastic bins which are put into the crawl space and on shelves in the laundry room. Some things go into a coffin that Spooky1 built, which is also stored in the crawl space. A number of props are scattered about the basement, the Scaretaker resides in our formal living room (of all places), the Ghoul Hounds live upstairs in a spare bedroom in the off season, and the cemetery fencing is kept in the shed next to the yard stuff.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Storage problem? Maybe...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a 80 by 120 foot pole barn, tiled floor, lighted, heated and AC.
Well really I have a 25x30 shop/storage building that so far holds everthing I have with room for building and all the lawn stuff. This year thou some of the larger styrofoam pilars may have to winter outside. I call that aging 

The pole barn was a nice thought thou, o-well.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

we have a small house, too. all the closets are stuffed full. i have stuff under the beds, too. 
luckily we do have a couple of other buildings here for storage.
my foam tombstones are in my horse barn, the real ones live outside year round. the back of my hay barn has my party chairs in it.
our tool shed has the audio stuff in it.
i actually have a 'Halloween shed' now. it had been where my brother was storing some junk, but when he finished his new house, he moved out what he wanted to keep and said we could go through the rest, keep what we could use in the haunt and throw away the rest. he had an old barber chair in there! you better bet we kept it! a big screen tv, a stereo... several unused tiki torches and a gallon of fluid...
anyway, the Halloween shed is stuffed full of my props, Bluckies and Buckies line the walls... since that shed is way off toward the back of the property, we did have to cover the windows so errant hunters wouldn't peer in and call the cops to report several murders


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

I have 400 sqft of unfinished basement that houses almost all of my stuff with plenty of room remaining. Since I do not have a full size door in place to this area (yet, it is framed for one in the future) I don't store my cemetery fence, entrance gates or entrance pillars there, they currently reside in the garage.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

My rather large attic, some shelving units hanging from the garage ceiling specially built for props and a few in my shop in the basement.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Some skeletons get hung on the back walls of closets (so I can tell people I have skeletons in my closet and show them if they don't believe me). Some other props become house hold decorations in the basement. Others are stored in the attic space above the garage or in the garage and some is just stored outside in the back yard leaning up against the house. Basically where ever I can find space.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Storage building completely full. Garage bursting at the seams. Closets stuffed. Bedroom spooky. Bed crowded. Thinking about sleeping outside in a hammock just to make room.

I would kill for a large Pole Barn!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

OMG! LOL

You guys are killing me. My wife is great but she doesn't get involved in prop building so I can't take over the house. She likes what I've done though. I like the "Halloween Shed" idea! Pole barn?...yip...not gonna happen. I don't even have a basement... it's a slab. Sucks for me!

Thanks for the response folks!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I store my stuff in the attice over the garage. We used to store it in the attice over our living area, but recently had some remodeling done in the kitchen, and they had to cut into the garage ceiling, so we installed some attic stairs there. It actually gave me a lot more room.

This also means I don't have to warn the furnace repairmen about the skeleton when they go into the attic now.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Attic/crawl space over garage for me.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

Since the kids are grown and gone, we have 5 empty bedrooms (sadly no garage) I filled the two largest rooms with props. Unfortunately the rooms were next to the grand kids nursery and I over heard my 4 year old grand daughter refer to me as Scary Grandma. Last time she slept over she said the shadow man kept her up all night and she's too scared to come back. 

Broke my heart! Love to make other kids cry but not my own lol. So we are now in the process of moving some of it to the shed and the rest to a smaller bedroom on the other side of the house. I miss my space but I'd miss her more.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Murdock said:


> Since the kids are grown and gone, we have 5 empty bedrooms (sadly no garage) I filled the two largest rooms with props. Unfortunately the rooms were next to the grand kids nursery and I over heard my 4 year old grand daughter refer to me as Scary Grandma. Last time she slept over she said the shadow man kept her up all night and she's too scared to come back.
> 
> Broke my heart! Love to make other kids cry but not my own lol. So we are now in the process of moving some of it to the shed and the rest to a smaller bedroom on the other side of the house. I miss my space but I'd miss her more.


That is so sad. I don't ever want to be Scary Grandma. "Cool Grandma" is okay, but not scary. I guess I better be careful how I present this to my new grandbaby as she grows. She stays over here quite often.

I, also, have a fairly large crawl space over the garage, plus I use one side of our shed. Quite a few of my larger props have to live outdoors though, because the Halloween props have to share the "attic" with my Christmas props, which are almost as many. In a few years the kids will be gone and i will have at least one bedroom with closet to dedicate to storage space. The other 2 BRs will be used for other things but I might be able to use the closets for storage.

If I had a pole barn for working and storage my family would never see me again. LOL


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

we built a cabinet in the garage that holds most of the stuff









There are a few more props in the back yard shed and in the attic
...and I keep all the heads on a shelf in my workroom


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Most fits into one bedroom closet. My wood crosses go up in the attic.
One year all of my stuff stayed on the floor of the spare bedroom until my hubby got tired of it and put it all away.....he put the stuff wherever he could find.

I was searching all over the next October looking for stuff.
I bought some boxes and stored everything....learned my lesson.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a lot of room above the garage, but the entry is a 4'x2' hole in the ceiling (which is 15' high) with no drop ladder!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

We have a small shed in the back yard were the tombstones are kept in the rafters and my tripod stands behind the door but otherwise my husband has let me take part of the small enclosed trailer that we have. Half of it is used for the fireworks stand we do during the 4th and the other half is my boxes of Halloween.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Storage? Crap I haven't thought of that!
This being my first year. I don't really know where I'm going to put everything.
I'm looking into getting a shed but don't know how that will pan out.
I know I better get something in the works cause the wife really wants to start parking in the garage again.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Darkwalker said:


> I know I better get something in the works cause the wife really wants to start parking in the garage again.


ROFLMAO! You made me squirt soda through my nose! Parking a car in the garage...that's a good one!

You're a haunter now....kiss the car goodbye.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Lots of storage- empty basement 69x34 I have very little props at the moment , just starting


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

In my garage. I have quite a bit of shelving and I built racks for my wall panels in the corner of the garage. The panels are the size of a sheet of plywood and they just slide in. I use the space on top of the racks to store additional boxes. Most of my props come apart easily for storage. My garge is two-thirds Halloween junk in boxes in the off season. This time of year when I'm building, it's a complete mess.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I have some concern about storing halloween stuff in my small hot attic space but I do anyway. Sometimes in life you just gotta use what you have. If things become a little distorted from the heat well then it might just make the prop look a little better. But seriously, I hope they don't! 

Thanks for the feedback folks. I don't feel so all alone anymore. You guys have way more crap than me!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Garage , crawl space , basement.. also down the side of the house between the fence and the house..i keep running outta space


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

We have the same problem Lunatic. *SIGH*


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Majority of it is in attic in garage, mausoleum is in the garden shed, everything I don't want to be subjected to extreme heat or cold is on storage shelves in the basement.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey those of you that built storage in your garages...got any pics? Ive got a tall 2 car garage taht was supposed to house Violet, but as Jaybo pointed out NO ROOM for a car in the garage let alone a hearse soooo we are talking about building shelves hanging from the rafters, but nto sure where. I do have an over the garage space, but tis soo crammed full i cant find anything.


----------



## Bronx Banshee (Aug 6, 2008)

Mostly everything is stored in the attic. I have a workshop up there, it's brutal in the summer. The heavier props are in the barn in the backyard.


----------

